# What to do with the old worn out bag targets.



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Now that the bag has been stuffed a few times take a cut off piece of an arrow about 6 inches long and use it for a pilot hole for the zip tie. Suck the bag down again and while it is still sucking take the velcro and close it. Now take the arrow in the middle of the target and push it through the bag under the velcro with a zip tie in the back end of the arrow and pull it through. Then push the arrow back through about an inch in front of the first hole under the velcro. Pull the zip tie through and lock it. Do the same a bout 5 inches to both sides of the middle.














After the vacuum is removed the bag will fill back up tight. Lay the bag on the ground and smash it as shown. Please don' t laugh too much at this old fat boy.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

If you want quick, easy and cheap, take two metal T post used to hang barbed wire fence. Pound them in the ground 6" wider than the bag is full. Hang the bag by the ears on top as shown. shoot a few 400 grain arrows at 350 fps and remove them with one finger. SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!! 








To make the bag last longer and keep it out of the view of the neighbors cover it with another leaf bag like this.








We hope this helps some save AT'ers money and keep old targets out of the dump.


----------



## dlehnert (Dec 17, 2014)

Great write up on how to make your own target


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks. It really is pretty easy to do. Once the insulation from the carhart coats dried it took about 20 minutes to rebuild. Here is a little better picture of how to hang it from the corners.


----------



## Genet511 (Jun 13, 2014)

I bought two of these target bags last year. Still have not opened the second one as the first is still going strong. I cannot say enough about how durable these things are. My wife and I have put thousands of arrows into it and it shows very little wear other than I had to repaint the spots a couple of times. We love playing tic tac toe on it. I would buy these again in a heart beat. 

gt


----------



## Genet511 (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is a picture of my target after close to 9 months worth of shooting. 

gt


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

GT: Ya just might run out of black magic marker before ya wear it out. LOL Thanks for posting.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

With people asking all the time about what to use for filler, if they don't have any clothing, sort of surprising????? over 600 views on a new idea and only 2 responses. Was this too confusing?


----------



## Genet511 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have and old Delta McKenzie target with a shot out face that I will be using to stuff my second bag target I bought from you. The first one I stuffed with old towels I had laying around. I had bought two bag targets assuming I would wear out the first one like I did the DM target but so far I have not needed it and that has been a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Great post and photos Jim. I like the idea of the vacuum to compress the bag more. Over the years, I have worn several Rag Bag covers out. When I replace a cover what I usually do is remove part of the stuffing, slide the old bag with remaining contents into the new bag, and then insert the rest of the stuffing.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

JF: Our Third Hand Rag Bags come with a lifetime guarantee. If you wear a quarter sized hole in all aiming dots, empty the clothing and send it back for a new one.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Will do! :smile:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

dlehnert said:


> Great write up on how to make your own target


Thanks dienert. We have similar for our diy box targets too.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> JF: Our Third Hand Rag Bags come with a lifetime guarantee. If you wear a quarter sized hole in all aiming dots, empty the clothing and send it back for a new one.


Didn't know that. That's awesome.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

tripleb: It is harder to do than most think. Most wear a big hole in the middle but they still have 17 more spots to shoot. We put that many spots to make it outlast any other target on the market when it was designed. Here is one of two targets we warranted in 25 years. The back side took 60,000 shots.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> tripleb: It is harder to do than most think. Most wear a big hole in the middle but they still have 17 more spots to shoot. We put that many spots to make it outlast any other target on the market when it was designed. Here is one of two targets we warranted in 25 years. The back side took 60,000 shots.
> 
> View attachment 2230898


Oh I doubt I'll ever use the guarantee. I like shoot 80 yards alot and only shoot only middle at that yardage so my middle gets to where I need new bag way before the other dots are really even close. And at 28 bucks tmd no big deal.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Shooting 80 yards you will probably wear out a couple pair of shoes before the target. LOL Enjoy my friend!


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> Shooting 80 yards you will probably wear out a couple pair of shoes before the target. LOL Enjoy my friend!


Lol your probably right


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

I ordered one yesterday and am looking forward to it. Sounds like an outstanding bag!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is a field point that is designed to penetrate. Not a good idea on a bag target.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I stuffed mine w/ crinkly plastic bags from the grocery store.

Didn’t zip tie it shut though — as soft spots develop I re-stuff w/ more bags.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Place an order today...


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks CT: we appreciate your support.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice write up Jim thanks for sharing! Some sponsors just posts adds I like that you stick to the spirit of the forum and showed a DIY project, very nicely done!


----------



## unclejdof3 (Mar 11, 2015)

I've had mine about four months love love love it. Also have 4x4 skin such great products thanks jim.


----------



## Lkettinger (Nov 3, 2009)

This is awesome! Have thrown so many away over the years


----------



## rustycase (Oct 27, 2015)

Great idea... third hand !
Re-cycle the recycle. 

I was gonna box up styrofoam for a backstop... then Murphy got involved.
The next town city council just decided to ban styrofoam.
My town will probably be next...

Life... in Kalifornia.
rc

So now I'm wondering if we'll need to take our own icebox to buy meat at the grocery store, with a section in there for eggs?

.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Nice write up Jim thanks for sharing! Some sponsors just posts adds I like that you stick to the spirit of the forum and showed a DIY project, very nicely done!


My pleasuer b0w bender. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Wolphman (Apr 16, 2016)

Great write-up. Always good when a sponsor adds tips that that are not just profit based. I always wondered how good your product was until just last week I decided to try out the out-door range of the archery club I am a member of. They use these targets. Great product. I will be buying my own later on for my camp up north.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Wolphman: Clubs seem to really like them. Our Skins last longer than most targets. Instead of buying new targets every time, they simply replace the skin at about a third of the cost.:wink:


----------



## Wisbuck (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Jim, I put a plastic bag over my bag target I bought from you many years ago at the Wisconsin Deer And Turkey Expo. The mice really liked their new home, chewed a hole in the bag to gain entry. After that I just let it out in the elements. Lasted another 5 years until I turned it in to you at another show and bought a new one. This one will last longer since I gave it to my brother in law and he stores it in his garage. I stuffed my second target with used shrink wrap that you can get from pretty much any merchant that get pallets of goods. A lot lighter than stuffing with clothes/rags and works just as well.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Plastic wrap does have some advantages. Lighter and more waterproof. Mixing with clothing will work too.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Only problem I have is I shot the center out of the 5 spot so it was a inch open and flipped to the back side with tic tac toe on it and shot it and still shooting it but arrows started passing through. So I looked and now the hole on the back side is 12" and all my clothes are pushed out the back. Prob gonna just get another one and stuff this one inside it. Not complaining just didn't realize what was going on till a arrow blew through and I was like dang it!!!!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Larry each spot will take over 1000 shots. If you just concentrate on the middle, the target will be shot up bad in about 1500 shots. Shoot all the spots and it will take well over 20,000 shots. We shoot the front each spot about 50- 100 arrows then turn the target and shoot the clothing back by shooting the tic tac toe.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

I bet I got 7000 shots one the 5 spot side. Tic tac toe prob 2000. I really wanna make a skin target just gotta take the time.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

How is it holding up Larry. It would probably last longer if you had the 7000 on the tic tac toe side. lol


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Well the middle and top 2 spots are gone. The bottom 2 are shootable. Tic tac toe side looks great. I just don't like shooting it. Don't ask me why I just like the 5 spot better. Wish I could get a 5 spot and a deer on other side. I would turn more often. Again not complaining cause I am gonna order couple more covers soon and a skin. Just bought a house and trying to get settled.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Larry: There are a three options when buying the 3'x3' skins. One side animals, other tic tac toe. Both sides animals, both sides tic tac toe. Your choice.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome, I am gonna build a target stand with wood and a tin roof and prob start on a box for a skin. I can shoot 150 yards and want the option of shooting something little bigger for longer distance!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Shooting 150 yards I would need to stack 2 @ 4'x4' targets up and side by side. lol


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Nice write up Jim thanks for sharing! Some sponsors just posts adds I like that you stick to the spirit of the forum and showed a DIY project, very nicely done!


My pleasure!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

That time of year again. Just a reminder to not throw away old bag targets.


----------



## Time2Panic (Dec 29, 2015)

nice thanks


----------



## Fla.hunter (Jul 17, 2016)

Going to invest in a couple of these bags. Thanks!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Lkettinger said:


> This is awesome! * Have thrown so many away over the years*


In the bag target manufacturing business, it's called planned obsolesces. They get paid to haul scrap materials from a factory. They put the scrap into a bag with a few aiming dots on it and usually an animal or lungs on the opposite side. They want it to stop arrows for the archer for a year or two, then throw it away for them and buy another. :wink:


----------



## mopar440_6 (Aug 21, 2016)

Jim, is there any way to square up the bag? I know some of the other companies offer bag targets with internal frame systems to keep the bag square but I'd much rather buy two or three rag bags and stuff them with the leftover shrink wrap from work.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Good question mopar 440: We haven't messed with it but You could make a frame out of 3/8" x 10" ply wood should work. Trial and error will tell you how tall. Let us know if you do it. In for Pictures.


----------



## SpyderCrbn (Feb 22, 2015)

Great idea and can't wait to get started on a new bag.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> In the bag target manufacturing business, it's called planned obsolesces. They get paid to haul scrap materials from a factory. They put the scrap into a bag with a few aiming dots on it and usually an animal or lungs on the opposite side. They want it to stop arrows for the archer for a year or two, then throw it away for them and buy another. :wink:


for the newer archers.


----------



## Cuervo Jones (Aug 8, 2018)

I’m cobbling a rag bag together out of a feed bag and old clothes. Hoping it holds up for a few dozen (hundred?) rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

If that is all you are looking for it should serve you well.


----------



## Cd193 (May 7, 2016)

I have two Third Hand Archery bags and have yet to wear one out. There are three of us, my two boys and me, that shoot these bags year round. Get you one and you will agree thatbitnis well worth the money.


----------



## jreb3369 (Sep 16, 2014)

I bought some "Grain & Feed Bag Repair Tape" that was on clearance at Tractor Supply for when a hole starts to open on my bag... my nephew likes to shoot just the center dot when I'm not watching. I doubt you can shoot through the tape very much because of the adhesive but, it should keep the rags from blowing out the back side. My plan is to tape the hole, inside and out and just use the other side of the bag.


----------



## highpinehunter1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Cool


----------



## rsutton7132 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks so much for a great product. I purchased the rag bag a year ago and love it!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

rsutton7132 said:


> Thanks so much for a great product. I purchased the rag bag a year ago and love it!


I feel honored. You have been a member for almost two years. Your first post ever was a compliment on our Rag Bag. We thank you.:wink:


----------



## rsutton7132 (Dec 13, 2016)

Haha a little nervous to say much unless I’m sure about the topic. I’m sure this is a good target at a great price!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nothing to be nervous about. If you have information about a product or service, spill the beans. That is all Archery Talk should be about, archers helping archers.:secret:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Genet511 said:


> I have and old Delta McKenzie target with a shot out face that I will be using to stuff my second bag target I bought from you. The first one I stuffed with old towels I had laying around.* I had bought two bag targets assuming I would wear out the first one like I did the DM target but so far I have not needed it and that has been a very pleasant surprise.*


Glad to hear you too are a happy camper. Our products are simple but effective. We use the best materials in all our products to make them last.
Thank you for your support.:wink:


----------



## ospreydog7561 (Sep 20, 2017)

Very nice post. I’m going to give this a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 96dragger (Mar 28, 2015)

Will definitely try this out.


----------



## schmidtlein7 (Aug 11, 2018)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Caden2 (Jun 15, 2018)

You could almost just shove a preexisting bag target that has been worn out and pack some clothes in where the bag is worn out.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Caden2 said:


> You could almost just shove a preexisting bag target that has been worn out and pack some clothes in where the bag is worn out.


The way the Rag Bag is sewn with velcro closure, it would be difficult to put a whole target inside our bag without tearing the old bag apart.:secret:


----------



## Tannertmx85 (Feb 26, 2018)

That’s a great idea! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

This time of year is a great time to rebuild old targets and make them better than new.:secret:


----------



## Jasonw77 (Nov 29, 2018)

This is awsome. Where can I order a rag bag from?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Jasonw77 said:


> This is awsome. Where can I order a rag bag from?


http://www.thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=9


----------



## Jasonw77 (Nov 29, 2018)

This is awsome I will be ordering my rag bags forsure


----------



## Jasonw77 (Nov 29, 2018)

What would be the best things to use and the filler for the bags?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Old clothes, towels, sheets, curtains are most common. I recently found a flag and banner manufacturer that was paying to throw out his scrap. I used that scrap in this target for the ATA show Scorpyd crossbow booth and Hickory creek verticle bow shooting booth.
The Scorpyd booth was shooting over 400 fps for 3 days without a single pass through or stuck arrow.








after 3 days this is the look on the back side.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:RockOn::cheers::dancing:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

It's that time of year again. Time to rebuild the old targets instead of buying new targets.:secret:


----------



## Z3B (Feb 19, 2019)

Great idea !


----------



## andylw (Dec 24, 2018)

Got two bags and worked great


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Glad you guys like the idea. We got 4 more orders for them over the weekend. Thanks.:wink:


----------



## keetonjw (Jul 9, 2018)

That's cool.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

*Hard to believe people keep replacing the bags on their old targets. If they wore out once, they will wear out again. Wear a hole in every aiming spot on ours and ya get a new one free.*:secret:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Jasonw77 said:


> What would be the best things to use and the filler for the bags?


How about an old worn out target or old rags shirts pants coats sheets towels curtains etc.


----------



## Huntetncrgolfer (Feb 2, 2018)

I’m going to pick up some of these bags. I have several targets that could be recycled..


----------



## rabbitslayer (Apr 1, 2006)

Great idea... good job!


----------



## CK10 (Jun 8, 2017)

Cool Idea!


----------



## gst426 (May 14, 2018)

That is awesome, thank you!


----------



## gst426 (May 14, 2018)

Just visited your website. Lots of cool products.


----------



## BlkLima17 (Jan 6, 2019)

Nice write up!!


----------



## BrandonB85 (Mar 17, 2019)

Never would have thought to vacuum seal. Smart man


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Something to do while on corona virus lock down.:wink:


----------



## Rpachec4 (May 1, 2020)

Great idea


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> The way the Rag Bag is sewn with velcro closure, it would be difficult to put a whole target inside our bag without tearing the old bag apart.:secret:


I also stitched mine together with floss, just to help it close. Great target 


Semper Fi


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Stitching does work. I personally just don't sew much, so I never think to do that.:secret:


----------



## Troy1975 (May 18, 2018)

Great idea


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Huntetncrgolfer said:


> I’m going to pick up some of these bags. I have several targets that could be recycled..



We packaged up a couple hundred yesterday, so we are ready for ya.:wink:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

frankiecruzer said:


> I also stitched mine together with floss, just to help it close. Great target
> 
> 
> Semper Fi


We run a few zip ties just under the velcro to help keep them closed.:secret:


----------



## Tack622 (May 13, 2020)

Vacuum is a great idea. Thanks detailing the process / required steps.


----------



## savageaxis62 (Jan 3, 2017)

I going to have to try this I really like the idea of reusing bag targets


----------



## ira00019 (Apr 27, 2020)

following this


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I was able to get my hands on some of the Morrell Range supreme targets that have been shot out. I am in the process of building a couple of the 24x24x24 Thirdhand targets. The actual size will be just under that. I will use nothing but the insides from the shot out targets for one of them. The other one I will be using old clothes. Then do a comparison between the different filler material.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking forward to your results Mr. Ken.:tongue:


----------



## Rearley (Nov 5, 2011)

What do you use to cover the 4’x4’ targets?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Rearley said:


> What do you use to cover the 4’x4’ targets?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Anything to keep the sun off them. A tarp, blanket or sheet will help prolong the life. Keep them covered when not in use and they will last much longer.


----------



## Krik860 (Jan 19, 2016)

Great how-to! Any idea for saving money and recycling is awesome. Thanks for this.


----------



## Sbcarroll01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Cool idea.


----------



## Rbing77 (Sep 24, 2019)

Great How To! I’ll be doing this in the near future


----------



## imbeam (Jun 5, 2020)

I made a same one like this, but after about 200 shots, the whole does not stop the arrows pretty well, you have any idea to fix it? 
Thank you


----------



## sethompson8 (Aug 30, 2016)

Great idea


----------



## Joedirt199 (May 17, 2020)

Nice to know about the lifetime warranty. Guess I didn't need to buy 2 at one time. Stuffed it with walmart bags and leftover painters plastic and hung in front of my horse stall back stop. This site is a wealth on information. Thanks all.


----------



## Trick688 (Jul 24, 2017)

great idea!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

imbeam said:


> I made a same one like this, but after about 200 shots, the whole does not stop the arrows pretty well, you have any idea to fix it?
> Thank you


Not enough information to figure out what the issue is. Any pictures? What did you fill it with? Did you use the vacumm as described? Are you hitting the same spot over and over?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

*Hard to believe people keep replacing the bags on their old targets. If they wore out once, they will wear out again. Wear a hole in every aiming spot on ours and ya get a new one free.*


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

imbeam said:


> I made a same one like this, but after about 200 shots, the whole does not stop the arrows pretty well, you have any idea to fix it?
> Thank you


Either you need to shoot more different spots or you might need more filler. Hanging the target will help reduce penetration too.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry for the duplicate Post


----------



## Bwade97 (Sep 7, 2020)

Very cool


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Got to love the cost savings with recycling.


----------



## jk3campbell (Jun 11, 2016)

I had a crossbow speed bag target that wore out and decided to recycle it into a rag bag. I was intrigued to find out that the filler used in speed bags is one piece of quilted material about 5 feet wide by 20 yards long. Way too much for a single rag bag. I had to cut off about 10 feet and the rag bag still barely closes when under vacuum but pops the velcro a bit once I shoot a hole in the plastic bag. Worked great.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Glad to see you being able to repurpose your old target. If you velcro it closed and then zip tie it with about 3 zip ties, it will stay closed for you. Even though you shot it some, you might still be able to vacuum it enough to get the zip ties just under the velcro.


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 5, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## Setxpatsfan (Dec 17, 2020)

I didn't know these were available. Thanks for the info.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

That was the main purpose behind this thread. Glad to see it work for you.


----------



## DMT (Feb 2, 2017)

thirdhandman said:


> tripleb: It is harder to do than most think. Most wear a big hole in the middle but they still have 17 more spots to shoot. We put that many spots to make it outlast any other target on the market when it was designed. Here is one of two targets we warranted in 25 years. The back side took 60,000 shots.
> 
> View attachment 2230898


Wow! 60,000 shots. That would take me a few years.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes sir. Please take note that Joe shot all the spots front and back. Most people for whatever reason shoot the middle. They wear a big hole in the middle and think they wore out the target. This was the backside of the other target that we
warrantied. 







.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I apologize it was not Joe Fuller that wore out the backside of the above target. He did another one too.


----------



## Double_D_ (Feb 21, 2021)

What are the rough finished target dimensions of your 48"x48" bag?
Thanks.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

The 48x48 is a build your own box Target with a 48-in skin on the front a 48-in skin on the back mounted to a wooden frame and filled with clothes.


----------



## Double_D_ (Feb 21, 2021)

thirdhandman said:


> The 48x48 is a build your own box Target with a 48-in skin on the front a 48-in skin on the back mounted to a wooden frame and filled with clothes.



10-4.
Thanks.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

JF from VA said:


> Will do! 😄


Do you still have the target? It's been over 6 years. Have you worn holes in all the spots yet? Please post a picture so the AT'ers can see.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Interesting way to extend the life of a bag target. I’ve been trying to wear out a Morrell target for three years. It’s getting close.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

df06 said:


> Interesting way to extend the life of a bag target. I’ve been trying to wear out a Morrell target for three years. It’s getting close.


If you wear out the cover of a Morrell, you can use their filler and suck it down with a vacuum in the Third Hand Rag Bag. The rag bag will outlast the Morrell.


----------



## Jbuff1108 (Apr 12, 2018)

dlehnert said:


> Great write up on how to make your own target


Agreed


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

To me what is funny is the look on someones face when they take their worn-out $300 target and cut it open. Hard to believe what these companies put inside their targets and sell them for $300. But of course, they give free shipping. lol


----------



## keithz (Jan 19, 2012)

Does the field point used make a difference in longevity? I have some with blunt tips and some with pointed tips. Thinking the pointed tips will cause less damage to the bag?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Blunts will tear up any bag type target. The points separate the strands where the true blunt breaks them.


----------



## mr.average (Apr 7, 2021)

This is great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

The stuffing in a new target rarely wears out. Yet for years archers wore out the middle of the target and threw them away only to buy another. We just designed the longest lasting target and put a velcro top on it  to make it easy.


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

How much shrink wrap would it take to fill up a 48x48 target? Like how many feet of the stuff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Dkrad1935 said:


> How much shrink wrap would it take to fill up a 48x48 target? Like how many feet of the stuff?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good question. I have not tried filling one with shrink wrap because I have not had good luck with it. Others have hopefully somebody will jump in and answer your question.


----------



## Shane Dean (Apr 23, 2021)

Genet511 said:


> View attachment 2218632
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my target after close to 9 months worth of shooting.
> ...


Wow, I didn’t know they held up that well. I’ll have to get a couple more.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

If your fieldpoint and insert match the diameter of the arrow, you should get over 1,000 shots per spot. There are 18 spots on the Rag Bag. Shoot them all evenly and you will get well over 18,000 shots.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds great just give me a call when you're ready..


----------



## dsj2 (Dec 29, 2019)

thirdhandman said:


> That's a good question. I have not tried filling one with shrink wrap because I have not had good luck with it. Others have hopefully somebody will jump in and answer your question.


Thought I would chime in here, I haven't filled a bag completely with plastic wrap.But I have packed it tight around the edges where I dont't hit regularly,makes it not so heavy to lug around.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

For anybody that's wanted to use shrink wrap head to your local auto parts store. Most of them get pallets of merchandise at least once a week... Hint, most O'Reilly's get shrink-wrapped palette everyday... show up there when they're opening, talk to the manager I'm sure they'll give you all the shrink-wrap you want... may have to make multiple trips or ask the manager to Simply put it in a cardboard box that you were going to provide.

I know it's probably already mentioned a few times here but for those that don't go through and read, try your local automotive upholstery place... They throw stuff away all the time


----------



## rossN (May 5, 2021)

Great idea, maybe wood stakes for those weird shots vs metal T post


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess I'm just being a little dense today... what weird shots are you talking about that you need a metal T post? Are you talking about for hanging the bag?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

dsj2 said:


> Thought I would chime in here, I haven't filled a bag completely with plastic wrap.But I have packed it tight around the edges where I dont't hit regularly,makes it not so heavy to lug around.


Now that is a good idea. Will definitely weigh less using shrink wrap.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Ryan Schmidt emailed today asking about using old targets for stuffing. Rather than redo this thread, I'm bumping it for him.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Fury90flier said:


> I guess I'm just being a little dense today... what weird shots are you talking about that you need a metal T post? Are you talking about for hanging the bag?


I use metal T post for hanging the bag. They are a quick, inexpensive way to hang the bag. He is probably talking about hitting the post and damaging the arrow. Most of the time that I hit wood I damage the arrow.
By using T Post I can also use inexpensive trash bags to cover the target when not in use. It keeps it dry, out of the sun, and less noticeable.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

rossN said:


> Great idea, maybe wood stakes for those weird shots vs metal T post


It can be difficult to remove an arrow shot with a high poundage bow from wood without ruining the arrow. T Posts just made me concentrate more on the aim point.


----------



## Huntthedollar (7 mo ago)

Awesome thread


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks. We're getting ready to start a DIY range target build contest. The twist is going to be with scrap lumber. There are some really good carpenters out there that we should be able to get some good ideas from for future builds.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

dsj2 said:


> Thought I would chime in here, I haven't filled a bag completely with plastic wrap.But I have packed it tight around the edges where I dont't hit regularly,makes it not so heavy to lug around.


Well, it sounded like a really good idea that should work well. How is it working out today?


----------



## dsj2 (Dec 29, 2019)

thirdhandman said:


> Well, it sounded like a really good idea that should work well. How is it working out today?


Good , has taken a few edge hits no problem stopping my woods,(that.s all I shoot any more). Keep the arrows where they should be I see it lasting as long as the bags life.


----------



## Kbslow (9 mo ago)

thanks for the instructions


----------



## PCAB (4 d ago)

thirdhandman said:


> Most bag targets are designed to last a couple years and a couple thousand arrows. We call it built in obsolescence. The manufacturers get paid to haul out some industrial scrap, then put it in an inexpensive bag and sell it as a target. It works well for a few years then most throw them away and buy another. What is worse to me is putting a new cover over an old bag. If the cover was good to begin with we wouldn't need to buy another. Putting a cover over a target that is worn out in the middle will still have a soft spot in the middle.
> 
> After years of selling the rag bag and hearing a lot of people unable to find enough clothing to fill one. We put together one today and took pictures to sort of help show how to rebuild an old store bought target. The target we are rebuilding today is a big but target. Its funny that after carhart clothing moved out of the Louisville area, big butt targets went out of business. I cut the target open a couple days ago and let it dry out.
> View attachment 2217653
> ...


Nice


----------



## mrkarlwithak (12 mo ago)

thirdhandman said:


> Now that the bag has been stuffed a few times take a cut off piece of an arrow about 6 inches long and use it for a pilot hole for the zip tie. Suck the bag down again and while it is still sucking take the velcro and close it. Now take the arrow in the middle of the target and push it through the bag under the velcro with a zip tie in the back end of the arrow and pull it through. Then push the arrow back through about an inch in front of the first hole under the velcro. Pull the zip tie through and lock it. Do the same a bout 5 inches to both sides of the middle.
> View attachment 2217667
> View attachment 2217664
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight. I have a few bags lying around that I'll try out your technic


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Just remember the filler in bag target’s doesn’t normally wear out. Most can be recycled with the Third Hand Rag Bag.🤓


Products Detail


----------

